# Atlas Power Feed Mill



## rock_breaker (Jun 3, 2020)

Things sorta fell apart last winter so were left for warmer weather, Such is the Change O Matic feed drive shaft on my Atlas horizontal mill. I believe I am the third  or greater owner of this mill  Got it and a shaper at bargain prices 2 years ago and haven't done much with them except incidental 5 minute fix stuff. During one of those, the lower u-joint broke thus breaking the upper u-joint pin.. Originally had planned to true up a lathe chuck but decided I could live with the run-out a little longer and put the mill back together to avoid lost pieces. Built a brass bushing that is slightly over length then found the original bushing under the machine. I can't get a 1/8" drill bit to go into the hole very far after several attempts to re-assemble. After drilling the shaft hole deeper I was finally able to get the holes to line up. now to finish a replacement u-joint on the lower end and buy some 1/8" tapered pins if I can find them. 
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 3, 2020)

I have 4 of the power feeds, all bought off of eBay, all alleged to be fully functional, all of them have stripped bevel gears. Out of the 4, I made one functional one, far from perfect, but functional (barely).


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jun 3, 2020)

When I acquired my MF-C, the power feed was broken. And some of the gearing driving it was marginal. I don't remember precisely what I did with the gearing. The jackshaft end had to be built from scratch. I'm not so sure what I did was "right" but it's been working ever since I made the repairs. I do recall using a socket, of appropriate size, to make the "U-joint" wobbler.

I had built a "contraption" for my small lathe that started life as a GM transmission. When I first disassembled it, there were "roller" bearings that eventually got "re-cycled" as dowel pins. Taper pins would have been nice, but proper sizing and peaning the ends worked well enough. It's still working, I'll worry about it whan it braeks next time.

.


----------

